# New tractor owner



## tombo (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I got tired of using a shovel for a major project so the wife and I went in search of a compact tractor. A larger one would only get in the way so at least we narrowed it down. 
Looke at Kubota, Cub Cadet, Mahindra, Branson, John Deere, and used. 
Came down between the Kubota L3400 and Cub Cadet Yanmar 3200. 
The Cub won out due as it seemed everything on it was a little bit better designed, more up to date than the L3400. This tractor is almost 100% Yanmar and they wanted to get into the compact marked and Cub Cadet had an existing dealership network. 
I really wanted the Kubota B26 TLB, but it was around $27,500 with no implements and could not justify the backhoe. 
Problem is in south Texas the weather has sucked since it was delivered and I got alot of work to do. 
Tractor, FEL, landscape box, post hole digger and bit delivered for $17,000 for those looking at this rig to compare.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

tombo, Welcome to the forum! Pics are in order!


----------



## tombo (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *tombo, Welcome to the forum! Pics are in order!  *


As soon as this weathr breaks.


----------

